# 2010 Schwinn LeTour - thoughts?



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm really close to getting a bike and I just noticed BD added this to their list.

What do you all think of the 2010 Schwinn LeTour?
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/schwinn/schwinn_letour_super.htm


It's a toss up between the Schwinn and the Winston Knight at $100 less.
http://bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/knight_x.htm


Or the 2011 Motobecane
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint_x.htm

Which one would you choose out of the three?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The Schwinn will have a higher resale value. Plus it's carbon. I'd get the Schwinn.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree, thanks!


----------

